# Transfer Bar Installation



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

On a OM SBH. I don't have a problem being safe with my OM SBH. Should I get the Mod done or leave it as is.....


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Why fix what isn't broken? Seriously, if you understand the proper technique for it's mechanics, just leave it be. Guessing it's a shooter so it wouldn't loose a lot of value but it would loose some having the transfer bar system installed. IMO, if one feels the need for the new system, which I have no problem with, buy a New Model. Otherwise it's like taking an original engine, numbered to a classic vehicle and putting in some new fangled engine.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm going to leave it as is for a number of reasons and I do like that three click action:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have had three Ruger revolvers with the "safety conversion" installed. They look awful, and trigger pull unbearable. One failed to function properly, overdriving the cylinder to the point of skipping chambers at times.

All are now back to original condition.

Bob Wright


----------

